# Water Cooling Noob



## Bringonblink (Oct 30, 2004)

I want to set up a water cooling setup, to cool an Intel 9450 (maybe 9550), X4870x2 and the NB on a rampage extreme.

So far, what i have found that seem to be good are these components.

Swiftech Laing D5 Vario MCP655 12V DC Pump
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-004-SW

Swiftech MCR320-QP Triple 120mm Radiator
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-020-SW

XSPC Single Bay Reservoir - Silver
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-006-XS



Now i should mention i want to do some hard core overclocking. My main qualm is with the cabling and connections etc. i took a look and there are just so many and so confusing!

i would appreciate it if you could tell me what tubing and connections i would need.


thanks in advance


----------

